# 50+ mile ride in montgomery county maryland



## rm6rider (Aug 14, 2002)

Please let me know where. Thanks.


----------



## Marcel Duchamp (Jun 30, 2004)

I do a loop that starts near the intersection of Old Georgetown and Tuckerman la and goes out to whites Ferry at the western edge of the county. Other options are to go north to laytonsville and damascus and do loops up there, but I have never done that. Drop me a PM if you want a more detailed route or a riding partner.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

If you start where MD says to, go west on Tuckerman, and once you get to Falls Rd, you can go north or south, but you'll want to go west to find good rides. There are a lot of good roads up there without much traffic.


----------

